

If the Media Covers You, You’d Better Bring an Audience - WadeF
http://observer.com/2012/11/out-of-reach-if-the-media-covers-you-youd-better-bring-an-audience/

======
dmor
This is exactly why simply hiring a PR firm when you want to build awareness
is never enough for a startup. I don't think what the Observer is pointing out
is new, it is just more easy to see and measure on the Internet. Building your
own audience is very difficult to buy in a single event, its an incremental
thing.

